# Fachbegriff gesucht!



## mrbela (6. Feb 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Arbeit zu schreiben und verwende u.A. Java um die dazugehörigen Programmieraufgaben zu lösen.

Jetzt kam mir allerdings eine Frage:

Was ein Klassendiagramm ist, weiß ich. Aber wie nennt man das, was es quasi darstellt. Also die Modellierung der einzelnen Klassen und deren Beziehungen zueinander.

Nennt man das "Klassenmodell" oder so?!

Danke!


----------



## nillehammer (6. Feb 2013)

Ja, üblich sind auch Spezialisierungen wie Fachklassenmodell Domänen(klassen)modell o.ä. Je nachdem, was das Diagramm darstellt.


----------



## mrbela (6. Feb 2013)

Danke Dir!

Was sind denn "Fachklassen", "Domänenklassen", etc?


----------



## Marcinek (6. Feb 2013)

GGf. die Begriffe ergoogeln? :bahnhof:


----------



## mrbela (6. Feb 2013)

Ihr habt ja recht... Google is your Friend.

Sorry...!


----------

